# Sched. for shots, worming, dips, ect...



## Cru-Dog (Aug 25, 2008)

Afternoon all. I have a new GSD pup. Just got him Aug. 24th and he's 7 weeks old.

He's had his first round of shots, but I'm not 100% what the schedule for shots is and what other checkups I should get my little guy.

If anyone has a good website or can recommend some reading I'd greatly appreciate that!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats on the new pup!

As soon as I get a new dog I bring them to the vet right away for a good look over and I bring in a fecal sample for a worm check.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I agree with Betty--take him into the vet's office for a well-puppy exam soon and talk with the vet about scheduling vaccinations. Bring a poop and they can check for worms. 

Different vets have different thoughts about how they want to space out vaccines, and when to give, etc. Many prefer to do individual vaccines, rather than the "combination" ones--just because it's easier on the pup's system to space them out. But follow your vet's advice.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, I have to agree with what everyone says! As soon as I got my pup I took her to my vet, and she set me up with a schedule of shots. She actually gave me a list of shots and wrote down the ages of when I should take Rogue back in to get her next set of shots. I also brought in a fecal sample to make sure Rogue was ok. I bet your vet will have great advice.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

There is a link to the new vaccine protocals at the bottom of this thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=415513&page=1#Post415513


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

"Follow your vets advice" is all well and fine to say. BUT it sure doesn't hurt to research and make up your OWN mind. A lot of vets are still on the old "plan" of giving "puppy shots" every 2 to 3 weeks. That is NOT something I do, I don't care WHAT the vet says. Then there are vets that say every 3 to 4 weeks. Well there is a big difference in the total number of shots the pup would get if you gave the shot every 2 weeks vs. every 4 weeks!
There are also some vets that want to give a 12 week old puppy a rabies shot, again not something I will do. I also will NOT have the last puppy shot and the Rabies shot given on the same day, and most vets want to do this.

The way I do it is to give the "puppy shots" every 4 weeks. (Actually I give them a few days short of 4 weeks.) And I don't get them Rabies shots until 6 months. (Even though most places "require" then at 4 months.) 

There are several threads about shots on this board, if you do a little reading you will see different people feelings on the matter and will be better able to decide what you feel is right for your situation. And be able to discuss things with the vet rather than just taking their word as the gospil(sp).

There are still vets out there that really DON'T seen to have the dogs best interest at heart, and are only trying to get as much money out of you as they possibly can. If the owner doesn't educate themselves before seeing a vet, and just does whatever the vet says, not only will their wallet be thinner, it could be potentially harmfull to the dog.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD"Follow your vets advice" is all well and fine to say. BUT it sure doesn't hurt to research and make up your OWN mind. ....


Excellent point.


----------

